# Checking out a used Ariens



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm gonna check out a used 927 LE tonight. I'm trying to upgrade to a more powerful machine, right now I have a 179cc 24" Craftsman.

Looks like this model has the triggers for releasing the wheels for easier turning... and it is most likely a Tecumseh, from my googling, a 9HP = 318cc in that style engine.

I don't know the year or anything, but I am interesting in a completely US made snowblower, which this one would be.

Any random bits of advice? I'll post pics if I pick it up.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

After a little research & pics the 927 le is a real nice machine. I love the trigger levers for turning . My deluxe 28 has the trigger too. Make sure to check the oil, forward/reverse, auger..ect you can tell by looking at it if its been cared for. Good luck and I hope you get it.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

cabinfever said:


> I'm gonna check out a used 927 LE tonight. I'm trying to upgrade to a more powerful machine, right now I have a 179cc 24" Craftsman.
> 
> Looks like this model has the triggers for releasing the wheels for easier turning... and it is most likely a Tecumseh, from my googling, a 9HP = 318cc in that style engine.
> 
> ...



I hope you don't pay more than $600 for that rig. I traded my 927 LE last October and got $550 for it and the dealer, Suburban Lawn in Ham Lake, said he would sell it $650. Mine was a good machine, I just wanted something a little different was all.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

OK, gotta ask ya cabinfever. Is this the on on CL in Moundsview?


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> OK, gotta ask ya cabinfever. Is this the on on CL in Moundsview?


Yep it was. I decided I really want a remote deflector (something my Craftsman doesnt have now), so I never went to look at it.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

cabinfever said:


> Yep it was. I decided I really want a remote deflector (something my Craftsman doesnt have now), so I never went to look at it.


Way to think ahead. That was the ONLY reason I traded mine in. Nothing worse then getting a shiet load of snow to the face in swirling winds as you try to reach over the machine to tilt down the chute!!


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Way to think ahead. That was the ONLY reason I traded mine in. Nothing worse then getting a shiet load of snow to the face in swirling winds as you try to reach over the machine to tilt down the chute!!


Sounds like a case for an originalcab!


----------

